# Basic Tarantula Anatomy



## Kugellager

Here are some links that various members have discovered that are excellent starting points for those of us who are trying to learn the correct names for our pets parts.

http://www.arachnophiliac.com/burrow/anatomy.htm

http://www.giantspiders.com/captive-care/anatomy/

John
];')

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

